# RWL34 Hamon?



## Johnny Knives (Dec 5, 2021)

Hi guys, making a bunch of RWL34 kitchen knives and I have this great heat-treat colouration on the blade right after the aluminon quench 

Was wondering if after polishing an etch would show these lines, because if not I might as well keep it as is

would love any experienced answeres


----------



## chefcomesback (Dec 5, 2021)

Stainless steels are deep hardening steels , even letting them cool in air gets them is a way of quenching . Hamons can be achieved usually in shallow hardening steels where there is next to nothing chromium and very little manganese. What you see is an oxide layer due to some air getting into foil i believe .
You can’t get hamon in stainless


----------



## Johnny Knives (Dec 5, 2021)

Alright this confirms my hypnotist thank you very much


----------

